# Missouri Gun Laws?



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Anyone from Missouri that can enlighten me on the requirements for buying a handgun in Missouri? I've been researching and information seems conflicting (registration not required, registration is required/you aren't required to register the weapon...). So... isn't a background check required before purchasing a gun? (I've always heard that is true, but see no evidence on the couple sites I've visited) If registering a gun isn't required in Missouri, would I need to register it if I move to a state where it is required? I apologize in advance if these questions seem silly, but this is all new to me and I really would like to know.

Thanks!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

in major cities; ST Louis, Kansas city you might have to register it do to city ordinance -but for MO a hand gun only requires a MO Drivers license, be a resident in MO, you be 21, and yes you will have a back ground check when the purchase is made whether you want one on not is a federal law. you might be confused on registration but if you purchase the weapon legally from a store or legitimate dealer then the firearm will be registered to you via the serial number on the weapon you purchaseand you have no choice about it that is the way they do it and the law and doesn't cost extra usually.
now if you move to another state that may be iffy and depends cause technically the weapon is already registered to you in MO, but were you move may require handguns to be registered in that state which is a different process but if you already own the weapon and the new state you move to does not prohibit the ownership of handguns then I would say don't worry about it. If the state does prohibit the ownership of handguns then you will have to check the laws of the state/town, wherever you are moving to and a good place for this is the NRA website.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks. Not opposed to the background check, was just trying to get all the facts straight in my head. I leave early for work and get home late so it's hard to call local (shops or whatever) and ask questions. I really appreciate the info.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like you are confusing the background check with registration. Two different things.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Seneca said:


> Sounds like you are confusing the background check with registration. Two different things.


No not confused but was curious about both. Bottom line is I'm just trying to understand the whole process. : )

Other than calling my dad (he's on vacation), I don't have someone else to ask questions to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

